# PAS 8 Organic Ice



## Maikh (Sep 8, 2009)

The topic is about my custom 8-string guitar called *Organic Ice* from PAS Guitars. I decided to create guitar with Iceman shape.

Some specs below:
*-name:* PAS 8 Organic Ice
*-body:* ash
*-finish:* you'll see at the end, surprise
*-scale:* 30,3"
*-pickup:* bridge Merlin S8
*-bridge:* custom PAS
*-fingerboard:* rosewood
*-neck:* ovangkol, set-in

During this month luthier will be creating my guitar and so on there will be some photos of it and of course at the end will be final photos of my guitar.

Photo story (still under construction, but it's near the end):


----------



## tkajr7 (Sep 8, 2009)

that thing looks insane!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmm... it does look quite nice indeed.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 8, 2009)

drooling.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice. Looks slick!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 8, 2009)

This will be most impressive  I believe we now have two custom Iceman 8s in the making now.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea definitely a fan, I like the 5 and 3 headstock a lot actually.


----------



## willybman (Sep 8, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Yea definitely a fan, I like the 5 and 3 headstock a lot actually.



me 2. looks great =]


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Yea definitely a fan, I like the 5 and 3 headstock a lot actually.



When I drew up a cad design for a fan fretted 8, I did a 5+3 headstock, it helps keep the string line straight to the machine head. I have no idea why, but all the luthiers I know told me that was very important for sustain.

Not to mention on the right headstock it looks badass.

That iceman looks cool, I never really dug the iceman shape but it really is growing on me with all these customs.

Dan.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome this will be


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 9, 2009)

There has to be a word more epic than "I jizzed my pants" to describe this amazingness!  congrats on the custom man!, looking forward to get some picstory action boner


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

nice! i´d love to see an 8 string fireman, myself


----------



## Maikh (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for nice words...I will post something soon


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> There has to be a word more epic than "I jizzed my pants" to describe this amazingness!  congrats on the custom man!, looking forward to get some picstory action boner



A picture is worth a thousand words!





Also, how much is this gonna run you? I've been considering places to get a custom 8. You can pm me if you'd like to keep that info private.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks nice, but fret access to the higher frets looks iffy.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 11, 2009)

Wyglada swietnie ! niemoge sie doczekac zdjec


----------



## Maikh (Sep 11, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Wyglada swietnie ! niemoge sie doczekac zdjec


 
milo tak po polsku popisac


----------



## synrgy (Sep 11, 2009)

Extended range Iceman = WIN.

Do want.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks awesome man, i love the iceman shape too.
However, i suggest you move the strap button upwards, like on the ICT700 or my project. It will be neck heavy, and that strap location will not help. If you put it above the 'sharp edge' it will be much more comfy!

And maybe look more into the tuner holes.. maybe a bit of a extreme angle..

Anyhow! I really like the headstock design and can't wait for updates man!

P.S. Where is the second iceman8?


----------



## Maikh (Oct 4, 2009)

it has been some time since my last post, so firstly only a little sneak peek and tommorow I will post more photos  Finally time of low Di#s(onance) is coming


----------



## somn (Oct 4, 2009)

cool moarrr pics man


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 5, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> There has to be a word more epic than "I jizzed my pants" to describe this amazingness!  congrats on the custom man!, looking forward to get some picstory action boner




There is... PAS 8 *ORGASMIC* ICE!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 5, 2009)

looks ok, but being hones quality of the body wings should be a little higher, at least it's not equal, talk with Przemek, he can fix it without any problems


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope you follow my advice about the strapbuttons, it would be a bummer if you couldn't play it standing up because of EPIC neckdive.

EPIC build tho, we want more pics!!


----------



## Maikh (Oct 5, 2009)

OK, it's time to come down to concrete photos :


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy shit dude!

That looks awesome


----------



## willybman (Oct 5, 2009)

FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## st2012 (Oct 5, 2009)

That's going to be sick!


----------



## Gitte (Oct 5, 2009)

is there a link to get to the PAS page?


----------



## ECGuitars (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks pretty damn awesome, loving the neck wood


----------



## Maikh (Oct 6, 2009)

show must go on...


----------



## synrgy (Oct 6, 2009)

Do want.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 6, 2009)

like I said... ORGASMIC!!!


----------



## Meshugger (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow 

That thing sure is something.


----------



## marbledbeef (Oct 7, 2009)

That's real perty


----------



## cddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

Plainly AWESOME  I approve


----------



## Pauly (Oct 7, 2009)

That is looking special, love build threads!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 7, 2009)

Really love build threads, too! Really digging the neck heel on this instrument and wood choices. Very pretty work!


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to have that guitar's babies. Seriously, make me one in lefty and I will somehow perfect the science to allow it to impregnate me(assuming there's no neckdive like the guys in Meshuggah got with theirs)


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Oct 8, 2009)

don't really like the iceman shape but this looks pretty sweet, although I wish you good luck on accessing the last 3-4 frets easily..


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 8, 2009)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> don't really like the iceman shape but this looks pretty sweet, although I wish you good luck on accessing the last 3-4 frets easily..



Eh, no one needs those ones anyway.


----------



## Maikh (Oct 25, 2009)

So, it's nearly finish and I have the visual of guitar how it's gonna look like (I have more photos, so I will post them too )....for now:


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, that´s exactly the type of color I wanted on my Shamray RGA8!
They didn´t get the grey right though....

Anyway, I really look forward to see more pics!!!


----------



## Maikh (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's start the show (no, it's not the final finish of the guitar, but just close), soh ere you go:


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Oct 26, 2009)

just a quick question. did you widen the body with the extra width of the neck.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it just the camera or are those two body pieces not matching up the same? It looks like they're absorbing the stain way differently.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 27, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Is it just the camera or are those two body pieces not matching up the same? It looks like they're absorbing the stain way differently.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2009)

if you notice, it looks the same in the mockup. i wonder if that is on purpose?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 27, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> if you notice, it looks the same in the mockup. i wonder if that is on purpose?



Huh. You're right. I guess there's a reason for that, then. It's not done, so it's hard to say, but I'm hoping it ends up looking intentional (as opposed to a poorly bookmatched top).


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 27, 2009)

It looks like a poorly bookmatched top...


----------



## Apophis (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't want to bash other luthiers work, but I have to be honest I think 
I said long time ago that those 2 body parts are to different to make nice looking guitar with transparent finish. Later customer told us that painting idea was changed, so I thought it will be something different, but as we see it is two color body, cause there was no other way that that. Sorry to say so, but it's not a good way to cover bad wood choice. So I think it was not customer first intention to have something like that.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 27, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I don't want to bash other luthiers work, but I have to be honest I think
> I said long time ago that those 2 body parts are to different to make nice looking guitar with transparent finish. Later customer told us that painting idea was changed, so I thought it will be something different, but as we see it is two color body, cause there was no other way that that. Sorry to say so, but it's not a good way to cover bad wood choice. So I think it was not customer first intention to have something like that.



Im sorry... But I must agree to what Apophis just said.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 27, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> Im sorry... But I must agree to what Apophis just said.


++


But, It's not really about how it looks now is it?


----------



## Maikh (Oct 30, 2009)

It's finally done  Next week I will have my Organic Ice and record something  But for now, photos made by Przemek today:


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, wow. That looks much better


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 30, 2009)

That is very visually satisfying


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## TMM (Oct 30, 2009)

the bed sheets...

nice guitar, too!


----------



## Maikh (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you  Next week expect some mp3s from me


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd especially like to know if they've managed an 8 string iceman that doesn't neck dive. If they have, then that will solidify the idea I have for my first custom.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 31, 2009)

now it looks million time better than before


----------



## Euthanasia (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG!!!


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 31, 2009)

MaiKh said:


>



u liek wrasslin boi


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 1, 2009)

This guitar turned out stunning man


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Nov 1, 2009)

Too bad about the strap buttons.. I told you so 

However, very nice build, headstock looks ace!


----------



## Maikh (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Can't wait to get the guitar in my hands and record something.
Oh, and about wrasslin, it's not mine sheet  These photos made my luthier, so I will do mine just when it will arrive at home. I will write a review also.

Greetings my friends


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 1, 2009)

Man this gives me GAS! I want a 7 and an 8 with a floyd.


----------



## Napalm (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a Great piece of work !!! I'd love to score an 8 string...Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 3, 2009)

Really pretty Iceman, Matthais.


----------



## Maikh (Nov 3, 2009)

And finally, Organic Ice arrived  So, here it is, photostory:





























































The guitar is amazing, it's so well done (with care about all the details) and it's sound so good. I'm recording right now, so tommorow I will upload some samples. The photo below shows right my emotions about guitar


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 3, 2009)

Any neck dive?


----------



## Maikh (Nov 3, 2009)

nope, any neck dive  and about straplocks, they keep guitar well on me, so headbanging and much of movement on stage won't be a problem


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Matthias!
It looks awesome I really like the color, it came out very nice.

Cheers!


----------



## Meshugger (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations!

You pretty much nailed down my dream guitar.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 4, 2009)

MaiKh said:


>


 

man that looks great!!!! 

2 questions,
what bridge is that
and the ends of the frets look a lil sharp, whats up with that?


----------



## LordCoven (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome guitar, mate!!! Congrats!!!  \m/
Cheers,
C


----------



## Apophis (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Maikh (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone !!

@Andrew_B: bridge is also custom made by luthier..and about frets, it could only look that way (perphaps it's flash fault here), but it isn't sharp


----------



## dooredge (Nov 4, 2009)

@ MaiKh: hey man, your band is pretty sick! 

http://www.myspace.com/afekth


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 4, 2009)

MaiKh said:


> Thanks everyone !!
> 
> @Andrew_B: bridge is also custom made by luthier..and about frets, it could only look that way (perphaps it's flash fault here), but it isn't sharp


 
ahh optical illusions 

its a nice bridge.... simillar to what im thinking of making for my 8's 

the neck wood i really nice too !...


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 4, 2009)

Astonishing!! Congrats!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Meshugger (Nov 6, 2009)

I've must've missed it, but what brand of bridge-pickup does it have?


----------

